# Carvin Legacy amp.



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, 
I just got a Carvin Legacy amp which for those who may not be familiar, is Steve Vai's signature amp. All I can say is WOW! Its got the balls of a Marshall on the lead channel, but with a much creamier/smoother gain, and the clean channel is as close to a Fender Twin as you can get. It is the best amp I have ever owned in my life. Great for classic rock type music. Here are some first sound clips for anyone interested.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=542718


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...how did you get it, by mail order? that's taking quite a chance - glad it worked out. i've been fascinated by that company (and reverend) since forever. i played a carvin strat recently, and the build quality is simply astounding.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...how did you get it, by mail order? that's taking quite a chance - glad it worked out. i've been fascinated by that company (and reverend) since forever. i played a carvin strat recently, and the build quality is simply astounding.


You're really not taking any chances David. They have a 10 day return policy for any reason, such as you just don't like it. You might be out the shipping costs but they're not that bad. I owned a Legacy for a couple of years, wonderful amp, great cleans to boot. Only problem for me was that it was just too much amp, way too loud for what I needed, but boy does it sound good when you get the volume knob over 2.  
I also have a Carvin C66 (super strat style) that is just an awesome guitar, can't be beat for the money IMHO.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...how did you get it, by mail order? that's taking quite a chance - glad it worked out. i've been fascinated by that company (and reverend) since forever. i played a carvin strat recently, and the build quality is simply astounding.


Yes, I ordered it factory direct. They have a great return policy, if you don't like it, send it back in 10 days! I also have a TS100 power amp from Carvin. It is a beautiful clean amp that I use with my GNX4. Quality is top notch and the factory direct pricing makes it very affordable. Someday I will order a custom shop guitar from them. I have heard only good things about Carvin and their gear. I am extremely happy with them.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

davetcan, 
I think we posted within seconds of each other! Love your C6. I'm either going for the C6 or CT6. I have a thing for carved tops lately! The finish on their guitars are unbelievable.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i read somewhere that it's based largely on the bogner ecstacy (tonally, anyways. the ecstasy is three channels with all sorts of switches and knobs while the legacy is pretty utilitarian). so it's effectively a bogner design with carvin components


----------

